# Double Entendre Fuzz Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Sep 30, 2021)

Slightly updated Mockup from the one above :


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 30, 2021)

Made me think of this, would be a nice image for this!


----------



## music6000 (Oct 1, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Slightly updated Mockup from the one above :
> 
> View attachment 16543


2 Footswitch Mod :


----------



## Robert (Oct 1, 2021)

music6000 said:


> 2 Footswitch Mod :



I was considering doing this, although I was thinking of making each side independently switchable rather than Select / Bypass.

Your idea might be better.


----------

